# Ford F550 & F750 Trucks for Sale



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

We have (3) Ford trucks for sale. Original owner of all trucks, fleet maintained. All trucks are ready to go, no lien. Selling trucks as new trucks ordered this past spring will be arriving this fall.

2011 Ford F550. Gas engine. 47,793 miles. 4x4. Regular cab. Western V-Plow. Stainless steel bed. Stainless steel tailgate salt spreader. Asking $38,000.

2016 Ford F550. Diesel engine. 30,867 miles. 4x4. Regular cab. Western V-Plow. Western stainless steel v-box salt spreader. Brand new flat bed on the truck. Asking $59,000.

2016 Ford F750. Diesel engine. 23,050 miles. Regular cab. Stainless steel tailgate salt spreader. Asking $68,000.

All trucks located in Auburn Hills, Michigan. 

If interested call 248-891-5575.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Really nice looking trucks! Bump!


----------



## Patrick34 (Feb 8, 2004)

All trucks still available. Each truck price has decreased by $5,000.

2011 Ford F550. Gas engine. 47,793 miles. 4x4. Regular cab. Western V-Plow. Stainless steel bed. Stainless steel tailgate salt spreader. Asking $33,000.

2016 Ford F550. Diesel engine. 30,867 miles. 4x4. Regular cab. Western V-Plow. Western stainless steel v-box salt spreader. Brand new flat bed on the truck. Asking $54,000.

2016 Ford F750. Diesel engine. 23,050 miles. Regular cab. Stainless steel tailgate salt spreader. Asking $63,000.


----------

